# Custom Surf Rods



## TBrisson

Ready to fish Custom Surf Rods… All built on Carolina Cast Pro CPS blanks and available through CCP.


----------



## poppop1

You've been busy, nice!


----------



## TBrisson

poppop1 said:


> You've been busy, nice!


Thank You


----------



## Drum Junkie

Yep Travis does some awesome work!! I Have a couple he has done 😁


----------



## abass105

Excellent looking rods.*😁*


----------



## TBrisson

13’ 3-6oz ……SOLD……


----------



## JRHorne

Prices? Interested in the 13' 8-12oz


----------



## TBrisson

JRHorne said:


> Prices? Interested in the 13' 8-12oz


13’ 8-12oz. is $675
Custom painted with Fuji Titanium SiC guides
Travis 336-324-8210 call or text


----------



## crishh

amazing rods


----------



## dsurf

what is the distance from butt tip to middle of reel seat on the 8-12?


----------



## GlenS

wow sharp looking stuff!


----------



## TBrisson

dsurf said:


> what is the distance from butt tip to middle of reel seat on the 8-12?
> 
> 32”s


----------



## Tommy

Guys, they haven't made it to the webstore yet but can be seen at Carolina Cast Pro FB page. It is OK to contact me direct.

Tommy


----------



## TBrisson

SOLD!


----------



## ncst8man1999

TBrisson, sent you a PM


----------



## TBrisson

ncst8man1999 said:


> TBrisson, sent you a PM


sorry, didn’t realize it


----------



## Shootrj2003

They are beautiful rods.


----------

